# Thoughts on this bite



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna is 18 weeks old and doing great in her training. What do you think of her bite?


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

she is georgeous :wub:
Her bite looks good and strong to me


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you  I think she is beautiful.

She has a very strong bite....especially when she gets my calf. lol


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

All I can tell from the pic is that the strike is full.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Ask your helper your not asking dog board people to assess a split second moment of your a pup GOING for a sausage.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Joker said:


> Ask your helper your not asking dog board people to assess a split second moment of your a pup GOING for a sausage.


 
Wow. Thanks.

Actually, this board is watching my pup grow into herself. She almost always has a full strong bite like this. There are several people on this board who CAN look at her bite and tell me how it looks.

This is my first dog I have ever done SchH with. She started almost 2 months ago. This was asked for not only critiques, but also an update. Not negativity.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kendra, how do you think her bite looks? She has a tug deep in her mouth...not much more can be analyzed by that pic.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how she is starting to get a full bite. When we started, it was more the front teeth. I am really interested to see how she does after teething. Her drive is really picking up too.

The most important thing....we are having a blast learning together.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Uniballer said:


> All I can tell from the pic is that the strike is full.


This is the thing. In the picture you posted, she hasn't actually bitten yet. Her mouth is wide open. She is getting a full strike, which is good, and if she clamps down at that point then she'll have a full grip. 

Pictures assessing a dog's working skills are almost impossible to accurately judge. Sometimes you'll get a shot that looks awesome of the dog that really wasn't doing well, and then sometimes you get the worst shots of a dog that was otherwise great. Videos are much better for assessment. 

I'm glad you guys are having fun. Really that's what this should be about.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...145057-pic-heavy-new-pics-leyna-training.html

I posted these today. The pic close to the bottom with her bite pillow shows her bite. I need to get cleaner pics but my cam died and another member was taking pics with his cell for me.
Eventually, I will start using my video cam.


----------



## myripchoco (Oct 22, 2010)

looks like she doesn't want to bite down hard. could it be cause she's teething? might not be a good idea to have the dog associate pain with biting a tug.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

myripchoco said:


> looks like she doesn't want to bite down hard. could it be cause she's teething? might not be a good idea to have the dog associate pain with biting a tug.


 
No, she bites down hard. Very hard. She got my finger today accidentally with the pillow and broke skin. She isn't in any pain. We don't tug on the tug right now. She bites it, gets a hold, and takes it. We don't want to hurt her mouth.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> We don't tug on the tug right now. She bites it, gets a hold, and takes it. *We don't want to hurt her mouth*.


She's cute and looks to be enjoying herself!!

If she were my pup, I'd not do any bitework/grip work with her until she were done teething.. but that's me!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

jaggirl47 said:


> Wow. Thanks.
> 
> Actually, this board is watching my pup grow into herself. She almost always has a full strong bite like this. There are several people on this board who CAN look at her bite and tell me how it looks.
> 
> This is my first dog I have ever done SchH with. She started almost 2 months ago. This was asked for not only critiques, but also an update. Not negativity.


I did not take Mike's post as negative, just an observation.

Leesa brings up a good point. Wait until after teething.

If the dog has it inside, they will have it later....

We do not use tugs this early.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Leesa and Sue. I would wait until she is done teething because she could hurt herself even just in striking the tug. In the meantime, concentrate on tracking and some fun puppy OB.

That and have fun!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

JKlatsky said:


> This is the thing. In the picture you posted, she hasn't actually bitten yet. Her mouth is wide open. She is getting a full strike, which is good, and if she clamps down at that point then she'll have a full grip.
> 
> Pictures assessing a dog's working skills are almost impossible to accurately judge. Sometimes you'll get a shot that looks awesome of the dog that really wasn't doing well, and then sometimes you get the worst shots of a dog that was otherwise great. Videos are much better for assessment.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are having fun. Really that's what this should be about.


I agree, pics, even a series of pics, are not very valuable in assessing the quality of the work (the helperwork and the dog's work). I photograph our training sessions but only keep the photos where everything looks good. I can get pics of the dog launching for a sleeve with his mouth open like a snake, but then delete the pics where the presentation is bad or the dog bites bad and it's frontal, then keep the next few pics where the dog counters and is now biting full and correct. Also when you look at pics and even sometimes videos it's not always clear what what being taught. Sometimes we are working on something other than just repeatedly offering the dog an object and getting a full, hard grip so it may not be the end of the world if the grip is not perfect. What matters is what the dog is being taught during that session and is he learning it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

holland said:


> Are we having fun yet?


 
Actually, yes we are.  I wish I learned about this sport years ago becuse I love it and it is really helping me bond with the brat.

As far as the bitework, normally we use her pillow but we used the tug for a couple of series because she kept getting the helper's hand. We are not doing anything different from her normal play, she just absolutely loves to bite. I just really like how she is starting to grow and I really look forward to when we do start more training.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have a female about 1 month older. No tug, no pillow yet.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like you're having a good time with her.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

jaggirl47 said:


> Wow. Thanks.
> 
> Actually, this board is watching my pup grow into herself. She almost always has a full strong bite like this. There are several people on this board who CAN look at her bite and tell me how it looks.
> 
> This is my first dog I have ever done SchH with. She started almost 2 months ago. This was asked for not only critiques, but also an update. Not negativity.


Sorry was just meant to be blunt I'm happy to have another exited new person trying Schutzhund. Pictures are lotso fun I haven't taken many lately used to take a bizillion training pics and I enjoy going back and looking at the moments and memories. Now pics are for memories can only have so many super dog teeth and flying slobber pics
Your new concentrate on being a good handler and take advice and criticism from your helpers/coach/club members. Show off your pics here do your dog training with your crew.
Have fun and train your dog the best it can be.


----------

